

Yahoo Engineers Talk Of Outsourcing To Bangalore; Yahoo PR Disagrees - Ainab
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/07/yahoo-engineers-talk-of-outsourcing-to-bangalore-yahoo-pr-disagrees/

======
dstein
India, where technology companies go to die.

~~~
hga
Very possibly; one thing we do know is that culturally Yahoo simply doesn't
care about the quality of its engineers or particularly respects them. As
noted by PG, Yahoo has traditionally been a "media company" in which its
engineers exist to implement the visions of others. Based on development, it
would not appear that their new from Autocad CEO is fighting that.

